
Improving your Open source experience - PascalPrecht
https://twitter.com/PascalPrecht/status/1043101002021449728
======
rectang
Should point at [https://pascalprecht.github.io/posts/open-source-lessons-
lea...](https://pascalprecht.github.io/posts/open-source-lessons-learned/)

